# New Skin for my Kindle 2



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I was ooh'ing and ah'ing at Kindle skins last week at our Atlanta meet, so I ordered a DecalGirl "Enchanted Reef" skin after we got home. It looks great, and it fits perfectly with my main hobby - scuba diving.

Please excuse the shameless plug for my book.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have not seen that skin before.  I like it.  Do you have it in a cover?  If so, which one?
deb


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

drenee said:


> I have not seen that skin before. I like it. Do you have it in a cover? If so, which one?


I haven't looked at a lot of covers yet, but of the ones I've seen, I haven't seen anything like this.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I love that skin!!!!!  Would go great with a waterfall oberon cover!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I was thinking waterfall as well.  I'm trying hard not to be an enabler though.  
deb


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> I love that skin!!!!! Would go great with a waterfall oberon cover!


Arrrrgh, stop tempting me! I've seen the Oberon covers, and they look great.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

That was one of the skins I was looking at. It would go great with the Hokusai Wave cover. That is the cover I have from Oberon. I love the skin on your Kindle. Kathy


----------



## ZSP (Jul 21, 2009)

I haven't bought a skin for my new KDX yet - your's is great.  On another note, I want to read your book.  Is it available on Amazon?  I'm a child of the 50's.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

If you're looking for a less expensive cover than an Oberon (not dissing ... they're great), then maybe you can contact the guy at Strangedog.com and ask him if he'd make you a cover if you sent him the material you'd like on it. Just pick up some material at a fabric store, or the fabric section from somewhere like WalMart. Or, perhaps you could just describe what you'd like and he'll get the material. Whatever works best for you both -if he agrees, of course. He makes them as a hobby, and doesn't have a lot of time, so there may be a wait, but you can talk to him about that. 
 Post a pic if you get it from him, though, please!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

ZSP said:


> On another note, I want to read your book. Is it available on Amazon? I'm a child of the 50's.


Yes, I first published it for Kindle. The paperback version will be on Amazon in a few weeks.

The Kindle link is:
Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties









*Here's a description:* As one of the first post-WWII Baby Boomers, the author's childhood and early teenage years were in the 1950s, a remarkable decade for the United States that saw enormous political, technological, and cultural changes. Although many books have covered the headline-making events of the era in great detail, few of these books give the reader a real feel for what daily life was like for Americans living in that decade, especially for kids growing up then. The author remembers the little nuts and bolts things of daily life for families during the fascinating decade known as the Fabulous Fifties. "Recollections" perfectly blends paying homage to the little day-to-day rituals with a larger scale examination of social issues and mores of the times, and it's equally entertaining on either level. "Recollections" is a warm, lovingly honest, and fascinating portrait of America in the mid-20th Century.


----------



## PaulaIL (Aug 19, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> Yes, I first published it for Kindle. The paperback version will be on Amazon in a few weeks.
> 
> The Kindle link is:
> Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties
> ...


Jim, sounded like something I would love to read, being a boomer myself! So, I just went and 'oneclicked' it....the reviews were great for it! Will look forward to reading it very soon!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks, Paula, I really appreciate it! I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Huh. Guess you weren't as interested in finding a cover that looks like your skin as much as I'd thought from your posts. 

huh.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Cat, I would love to have a new cover, but after the $300 for the K2 and $30 for the Amazon standard cover, I've pretty much shot the budget for awhile. The good thing about being retired on a pension is that I can't be laid off or furloughed. The bad thing is... it ain't much money!


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

I understand, believe me, I have to watch my pennies, too. It's just that you sounded interested, so I made a suggestion. I wasn't irked that you may not want/like my suggestion, I was irked that despite having sounded interested in a cover, you were _more_ interested in the posts that allowed you to plug your book some more. The first post was cute, the "shameless plug", the other struck me as not so cute. I mean, it's not like there aren't entire sections for books, authors, etc. Sorry, I'm touchy, and I guess you touched me wrong. heh.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sorry about that. I published my first book about five weeks ago, and without being overbearing or obnoxious, I am using any opportunity I get to market it. When you self-publish, no one else is going to help, you have to do it all yourself.

I could have posted the picture of my new skin with a blank screen, but why not turn it on and show my book? And yes, it was shameless self-promotion.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

It's all good, I'm just a touchy pita sometimes.  Good luck w/the skin, cover, and your book.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

No problem. I agree that I need to be a bit less aggressive about pushing the book.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

JimC1946 said:


> No problem. I agree that I need to be a bit less aggressive about pushing the book.


Why...If I wrote a book and was proud of it...I'd be marketing it anyway I could. No worry about me writing a book...I'm a reader!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks, Cowgirl!


----------

